# this is awesome



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

A family in Mass is having a memorial for the GSD they loss.
From what I heard some people are outraged that the family was doing it. 
I thought it was awesome 

http://obit.gatelyfh.com/obitdisplay.html?id=632856&listing=Current


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ohh Dawn. What a loving tribute to such a dear family member and friend. I am sorry that anyone would protest such a memorial to a devoted family member. That took guts to get that done-- I am glad that they are doing this for their GSD.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Why in the world would be people be "outraged"? I think it's very nice, and frankly, I'm surprised more poeple don't do it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know huh? I signed the guest book.
I know if I had the money to do it I would too!!
I say good for them!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well that's a beautiful tribute to a dog who obviously meant a whole lot to his family.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: OkieAmazonWhy in the world would be people be "outraged"? I think it's very nice, and frankly, I'm surprised more poeple don't do it.


I would have to say they are NON animal Lovers!!
and because people suck and don't understand us animal lovers


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

How great is that!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Why should anyone be outraged over any non-confrontational or intrusive behavior from anyone else. It's none of their **** business and they should just get a life.

I think this is awesome that someone decided to act on their feelings for a family member who passed on. I applaud them for doing what they want and think is right and I bless them for being such caring individuals.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I read an article not too long ago noting that it's become very common for people to list the pets in the "survived by" in obituaries. Why not go one further and give the pet an obit?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have seen that too!!!


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

How wonderful... I wish all funeral homes would provide this service...


----------

